

Version 0.7.9 of open source Facebook alternative "Appleseed" released. - michaelchisari
http://twitter.com/#!/appleseedproj/status/24244503460184064

======
jdp23
It's great to see Appleseed's progress. Diaspora's gotten all the press, but
it's far from the only game in town ...

